# M800 EQ mod



## Travis (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi!! How can I mod the M800 EQ section to get better response with a Bass?

I want to get It close to jcm800 bass series 

Thanks


----------



## Travis (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Travis (Nov 27, 2021)

R10: 56k

c6:250pf 

could be a good idea?


----------



## temol (Nov 27, 2021)

Instal a Tone Stack Calculator and play with the values. Low frequency content also depends on the interstage filtration. But it's easy to end up with blocking distortion if you allow too much lows to pass.


----------



## Travis (Nov 27, 2021)

It´s look like changue C1 to 250pf, C2 to 33nf and C3 to 10nf allow more lows


----------



## Travis (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## temol (Nov 29, 2021)

With the values you've posted there's an increase in low frequency response but there's also shift in mids. Mid dip goes from 650Hz to 1.2kHz.
You can try C1 330p, R1 22k C2, C3  33n.


----------



## Travis (Nov 29, 2021)

temol said:


> With the values you've posted there's an increase in low frequency response but there's also shift in mids. Mid dip goes from 650Hz to 1.2kHz.
> You can try C1 330p, R1 22k C2, C3  33n.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19281


Looks nice, and how can I add a switch to get more or less bass/mids?

Thanks again


----------



## temol (Nov 29, 2021)

I would add switchable paralell cap to C1. Let's name it C1' - anything between 330p and 1n. Just test what suits you best. 
Another mod - R1: replace 33k with 15k and add 20k or 25k potentiometer in series with R1. 
Below you have simulation of the modded R1 range - from 15k (top) to 36k (bottom).


----------



## Travis (Dec 2, 2021)

temol said:


> With the values you've posted there's an increase in low frequency response but there's also shift in mids. Mid dip goes from 650Hz to 1.2kHz.
> You can try C1 330p, R1 22k C2, C3  33n.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19281


I will try this. thanks. Maybe its work´s for bass


----------



## Travis (Feb 18, 2022)

Somone know how can I get less saturation and/or more headroom?

Thanks again guys


----------



## Travis (Feb 22, 2022)

I wanna make it cleaner, some ideas?


----------

